
Ten Things a Serious JavaScript Developer Should Learn - rmason
https://benmccormick.org/2017/07/19/ten-things-javascript/
======
hdhzy
Well I'm disappointed that "1\. You should know the core language" does not
include reading the actual language spec! Especially that this is apparently
aimed at _serious_ developers. ES 5.1 spec is actually quite simple and
contains a lot of interesting information.

While books are nice to read at first the real "meat" is always in specs.
Tangential but I noticed a lot of developers I meet do not read the actual
RFCs or white papers... D'oh.

~~~
StillBored
Maybe the core spec is simple, but I can't tell you how many times I got
burned by "unexpected" behaviors. At this point I think the
undefined/underspecified parts of the language are larger than C. Which is
generally why I don't have a lot of nice things to say about javascript.

~~~
hdhzy
Well isn't this natural that they are unexpected to you if you did not read
the document that specifies what is expected?

I'm interested by the undefined behavior you mention. While JavaScript clearly
has some counterintuitive mechanics they are pretty much... deterministic.
Could you share an example of what is undefined? I assume you mean
"C/C++"-like "undefinedness".

------
dmitrygr
0\. Learn something other than JS so you have a reference point before you go
on to tell everyone everything should be rewritten in JS ?

